# Travel tax and other airport taxes



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Senator seeks to abolish travel tax


Sen. Aquilino Pimentel III is seeking to abolish travel tax, saying it unconstitutionally impairs Filipinos’ right to travel abroad.




www.philstar.com





Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Yea... it's ridiculous, it's like the Philippines makes it hard for you to leave, you should only be checking in and flying out, and what the heck are all these charges at the airport? That was my initial question many years ago.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

It seems to be aimed at Filipinos and tourists from other ASEAN countries. Pre covid my wife travelled in and out quite often, so it would save her a few pesos.
Most countries have some sort of tax but it’s already hidden in the ticket. Over the past few years it’s been the same flying from NAIA.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

[QUOTE="magsasaja, post: 15332664, member: 410593" Most countries have some sort of tax but it’s already hidden in the ticket.[/QUOTE] They are two very different things
/AIRPORT fees - normaly in tickets - are NORMAL.
/But having to pay to get permit to leave even own country is RIDICILOUS...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> [QUOTE="magsasaja, post: 15332664, member: 410593" Most countries have some sort of tax but it’s already hidden in the ticket.


 They are two very different things
/AIRPORT fees - normaly in tickets - are NORMAL.
/But having to pay to get permit to leave even own country is RIDICILOUS...
[/QUOTE]
When a large proportion of the population aren't in taxable employment you have to collect it where you can. If you are rich enough to travel you are rich enough to pay tax.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

@gary But they charge poor Filipinos too, who has BORROWED to become OFW...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> @gary But they charge poor Filipinos too, who has BORROWED to become OFW...


I wouldn't include prospective OFW amongst the poorest of the poor. And they are exempt anyway.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I wouldn't include prospective OFW amongst the poorest of the poor.


 No, but can need to borrow to have enough to become OFW - or use agent taking much of the OFW salary for the financing.



Gary D said:


> And they are exempt anyway.


 Oh realy. ButI asume they need -ed changed? - aproval to be allowed to leave (except to Asian7 countries) because one tried to trick geting to an Arab coiuntry by going through VietNam. (but failed, not because of the route, but by having a 3 year banm to that Arab country, because an earlier EMPLOYER had messed up for a group of Filipina OFWs not paying them!!!)


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> @gary But they charge poor Filipinos too, who has BORROWED to become OFW...


The tax is for TOURISTS but they want to abolish it for Filipinos traveling abroad. It has nothing to do with OFW.
My wife doesn’t need a permit to go on holiday!!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> The tax is for TOURISTS but they want to abolish it for Filipinos traveling abroad. It has nothing to do with OFW.
> My wife doesn’t need a permit to go on holiday!!


 Realy? How come Filipinmos complain then they have to get PERMIT to leave? 
And when there are permits, I suppouse they cost.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> Realy? How come Filipinmos complain then they have to get PERMIT to leave?
> And when there are permits, I suppouse they cost.


To go on holiday? Yes there are certain groups that need a permit but not the general population. I think government employs need a certificate.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Realy? How come Filipinmos complain then they have to get PERMIT to leave?
> And when there are permits, I suppouse they cost.


It's foreigners that need a permit to leave, EEC. Before my wife got her British passport we would spend a day at the nearest BI getting an exemption certificate for the travel tax. Now she travels on her British passport she no longer pays the tax.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As an Aussie citizen living here on a visitor visor I need to accomplish the EEC after 6 months continuous stay to leave the country. I asked my super busy lady in immi (choke) the other day how long that process takes, 10 minutes sir. As usual I was the only one there.

Not sure what the situation is with a Filipino citizen but Ben tells me there is no charge for him to exit and he has done that many many times. Maybe? Maybe not because he is also a permanent resident in Australia? He told me that the first time he departed the Philippines 9 or 10 years ago he sort of remembers paying some sort of tax like 7 or 800 pesos but never again and he departed on a visitor visa to Australia back then.

Who can ever tell the rules here? They can't have a metric or imperial measuring system here and like to mix and match to suit the day. Simply to confuse us punters.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> To go on holiday? Yes there are certain groups that need a permit but not the general population. I think government employs need a certificate.


 I have no idea about holidays, but several Filipinos have complained needing permit to go abroad. Them I know some closer are NOT government employees.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> I have no idea about holidays, but several Filipinos have complained needing permit to go abroad. Them I know some closer are NOT government employees.


The OP is about Filipinos going on holiday and not overseas to work. 
Yes there’s a **** load of paper work for first timers and that isn’t going to change any time soon.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Tourism Infrastructure and Enterprise Zone Authority



Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> The OP is about Filipinos going on holiday and not overseas to work.


 But why do they need PERMIT to leave...? 
I suppouse permits cost. 


> Sen. Aquilino Pimentel III is seeking to abolish travel tax, saying it unconstitutionally impairs Filipinos’ right to travel abroad.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> But why do they need PERMIT to leave...?
> I suppouse permits cost.


[QUOTE
Verb or noun? You do not get a official document when you pay the travel tax. You do not fill in any forms. In the old days you got a receipt but it’s now included in the air ticket.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Verb or noun? You do not get a official document when you pay the travel tax. You do not fill in any forms. In the old days you got a receipt but it’s now included in the air ticket.


 I am NOT talking about that, I am talking about the PERMIT to leave.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I am NOT talking about that, I am talking about the PERMIT to leave.


It's foreigners that need the permit to leave, it basically boils down to a police check and that you aren't a flight risk.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> It's foreigners that need the permit to leave, it basically boils down to a police check and that you aren't a flight risk.


 Realy? Why does some FILIPINOS complain about it then? and from the start link:
"saying it unconstitutionally impairs Filipinos’ right to travel abroad. "


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Realy? Why does some FILIPINOS complain about it then? and from the start link:
> "saying it unconstitutionally impairs Filipinos’ right to travel abroad. "


Because that's travel tax not the exit permit


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Because that's travel tax not the exit permit


 ok. But a Filipina I know werent allowed to leave to become OFW except to Asian7 countries without permit. At least she said so. And the permit she could get would give her only simple OFW jobs as cleaner or nanny, but she wanted to become e g hotel receptionist. So FILIPINO citizens are kind of hostages in their OWN country. And I suppouse such permits cost...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> ok. But a Filipina I know werent allowed to leave to become OFW except to Asian7 countries without permit. At least she said so. And the permit she could get would give her only simple OFW jobs as cleaner or nanny, but she wanted to become e g hotel receptionist. So FILIPINO citizens are kind of hostages in their OWN country. And I suppouse such permits cost...


So are we talking about some type of work permit.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> So are we talking about some type of work permit.


 I suppouse a LEAVE permit (except to Asia7 countries)
because she who told went to VietNam to get to an Arab country to try to get around that. And there have been some other Filipinos who have complained they need PERMIT to leave. 
Juist an idea: PERHAPS it has to do with the Anti trafficing law? Perhaps not valid for married?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I suppouse a LEAVE permit (except to Asia7 countries)
> because she who told went to VietNam to get to an Arab country to try to get around that. And there have been some other Filipinos who have complained they need PERMIT to leave.
> Juist an idea: PERHAPS it has to do with the Anti trafficing law? Perhaps not valid for married?


Sounds like she was trying to travel as a tourist. A nephew was turned away from NAIA twice for trying to travel to Saudi on a tourist visa to work.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Sounds like she was trying to travel as a tourist. A nephew was turned away from NAIA twice for trying to travel to Saudi on a tourist visa to work.


 She GOT to VietNam.
By that she tried to get away from what had happened when she had become OFW going from Phils. (She had been at least two times.)


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

You guys are all over the place. Stick to the topic, Travel Tax, which is a tax to gather revenue. Open another topic to discuss those other fees, permits, permission to leave, etc.

Everything is explained here:



Tourism Infrastructure and Enterprise Zone Authority



I hope they do away with it. It costs my family a lot every time we fly international.

Wife and stepdaughter Filipino citizens p1620 each.
2 dual citizen kids p810 each
Total p4860

Add to that my ECC-B fee of p2880, and it costs me p7740 to leave the country.

I'm fairly certain Travel Tax is never automatically included in tickets. You may be thinking of airport tax. Travel Tax may be optional to add to your tickets when booking

Most people pay Travel Tax online at the Tieza website above, or at the travel tax counter at the airport. We have always paid at the airport because the website did not allow the discount for the kids. I think they have fixed that so next time I will buy in online.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It appears Don sure has it right about the Travel Tax and it has confused most of us and proably even me. 

I don't travel anymore but when I did it was frustrationg having to come up with money in order to LEAVE, that is just wrong, you shouldn't have to pay anything but your airline ticket and no more collecting fee's, you shouldn't be hindered with burdensome charges leaving a country, not all of us are blessed with unlimited funds.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> It appears Don sure has it right about the Travel Tax and it has confused most of us and proably even me.


 So better have both in SAME topic to make the difference clear...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I don't travel anymore but when I did it was frustrationg having to come up with money in order to LEAVE, that is just wrong, you shouldn't have to pay anything but your airline ticket and no more collecting fee's, you shouldn't be hindered with burdensome charges leaving a country, not all of us are blessed with unlimited funds.


Yes, but that is a different topic. Travel Tax is only for Filipinos. I suppose the OP posted it because it is interest to many of us who are married to Filipinos and have Filipino children.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Yes, but that is a different topic. Travel Tax is only for Filipinos. I suppose the OP posted it because it is interest to many of us who are married to Filipinos and have Filipino children.


The government should rename this "OFW Tax" it could clear up the misunderstandings for those that don't travel that much and then for those that travel frequently I guess they get used to the bleeding of their wallets. 

And then either rename or integrate all the other wallet-jerking taxes or charges as you attempt to leave the country with your wife and kids, it's not a good feeling getting purged of your money as you're trying to exit the country, I'll never forget my first time and I only had $100 on me, what if I didn't have any money, I wonder how many get caught in this situation.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> The government should rename this "OFW Tax" it could clear up the misunderstandings for those that don't travel that much and then for those that travel frequently I guess they get used to the bleeding of their wallets.
> 
> And then either rename or integrate all the other wallet-jerking taxes or charges as you attempt to leave the country with your wife and kids, it's not a good feeling getting purged of your money as you're trying to exit the country, I'll never forget my first time and I only had $100 on me, what if I didn't have any money, I wonder how many get caught in this situation.


OFWs are exempt. This is basically a tax on Filipino tourists travelling internationally. Thus, I don't think you will find many poor people paying the tax.



Tourism Infrastructure and Enterprise Zone Authority



*WHO MAY BE EXEMPTED FROM PAYING THE TRAVEL TAX?*
*The following Filipino citizens are exempted from the payment of travel tax pursuant to Sec. 2 of PD 1183, as amended:*

*Overseas Filipino workers*
Filipino permanent residents abroad whose stay in the Philippines is less than one year
Infants (2 years and below)
There are other individuals qualified to avail of exemption. Please see complete list below. Table also shows requirements to avail of the exemption.
*Note: In all cases, you will be required to bring your Original Passport.*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> OFWs are exempt. This is basically a tax on Filipino tourists travelling internationally. Thus, I don't think you will find many poor people paying the tax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay thank you Don... wow and so that makes it even more wrong, how bizarre, because it doesn't just affect tourists.

We always got hit up when I was stationed in Guam, we would come here to see our adopted kids (we were sending money for their food and for a family member to take care of them) and for sure we didn't have any money to throw away to this travel tax on our way out and let's not forget all those other taxes levied against the passenger and separate from the ticket.

It was so difficult for me (money again) to get my kids out with all the requirements that I ended up saying to heck with it... and retired here.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> Yes, but that is a different topic. Travel Tax is only for Filipinos. I suppose the OP posted it because it is interest to many of us who are married to Filipinos and have Filipino children.


Travel tax applies to 13a holder and 9a holder that HAVE BEEN HERE MORE THAN A YEAR. SEE TABLE 1 AND 2 under full travel tax.

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Travel tax applies to 13a holder and 9a holder that HAVE BEEN HERE MORE THAN A YEAR. SEE TABLE 1 AND 2 under full travel tax.
> 
> Shuck


Correct, I forgot that I paid it for myself (13a) last trip in 2019. Permanent residents have to pay, so my statement was wrong.

I have never heard of a 9a paying it. I didn't pay it when I stayed 3 years on a tourist visa and then made a visa run to Hong Kong. That was 2015.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> Correct, I forgot that I paid it for myself (13a) last trip in 2019. Permanent residents have to pay, so my statement was wrong.
> 
> I have never heard of a 9a paying it. I didn't pay it when I stayed 3 years on a tourist visa and then made a visa run to Hong Kong. That was 2015.


I paid on a 9a trip in 2012 got here in 2010. Still required by current rules.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If travelling on a foreign passport I'm not sure they look too closely but yes if leaving after a year you should pay the travel tax.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I had to pay the travel tax when I left from Davao city going to the USA. There were a special line I had to get into and pay the tax before i could go to the boarding area. I think like in the USA the fee is in the ticket and the airlines then pay the departing tax. In the Philippines it is separate I guess.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I had to pay the travel tax when I left from Davao city going to the USA. There were a special line I had to get into and pay the tax before i could go to the boarding area. I think like in the USA the fee is in the ticket and the airlines then pay the departing tax. In the Philippines it is separate I guess.
> 
> art


Art, the terminal fee is in the ticket mostly now, seem to remember having to pay $10 at the airport when I left the USA. The travel tax is nothing to do with the airport or airline, it's a government thing so is separate from the ticketing


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary

Yeah, it has been over 10 years since I traveled to the Philippines. As I can remember I had to go to a special line and pay the tax and got a receipt and had to show it when going to the boarding area at the Davao airport.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Art, the terminal fee is in the ticket mostly now, seem to remember having to pay $10 at the airport when I left the USA. The travel tax is nothing to do with the airport or airline, it's a government thing so is separate from the ticketing


The Travel Tax can be paid online when purchasing a PAL ticket as long as all the people on the ticket are paying the full tax. Don't know about other airlines.

Chuck


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bidrod said:


> T
> The Travel Tax can be paid online when purchasing a PAL ticket as long as all the people on the ticket are paying the full tax. Don't know about other airlines.
> 
> Chuck


It’s available on cebu pacific as well.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The Travel Tax can be paid online when purchasing a PAL ticket as long as all the people on the ticket are paying the full tax. Don't know about other airlines.
> 
> Chuck


Yes you can opt to pay when buying a ticket but it's a separate payment. Not rolled into the ticket price.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Yes you can opt to pay when buying a ticket but it's a separate payment. Not rolled into the ticket price.


Never said it was part of ticket price,, just that could be done with the ticket transaction.

Chuck


----------

